# Anyone using Craigslist to sell your crafts?



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

First I need to get a digital camera to take some pics, but then I thought of placing ads (they're free) in all the major cities on Craigslist to sell some crafts. 

All it takes is time to place the ads and who knows what the returns will bring. One ad with pics, you just cut and paste in all the US cities. Any thoughts? 

If you have a website you can add the link to your site as well.

http://www.craigslist.org/about/cities.html



.


----------



## DrBraeburn (Feb 17, 2006)

yes I use craigs all the  time to buy and sell Its Great its free and you dont have to sit there and watch it like e bay you post the ad it stays on 45 days or till you delete tha ad and you get responces via e mail


----------

